
What tools would you use to build a news nerve centre? - xorzarle
I want to create a website, application or automatically generated document that is a personal &quot;nerve centre&quot; for relevant news, weather information, IP&#x2F;Weather cameras, Satellite feeds etc.  Basically what you would expect batman to be monitoring in the bat cave, but more reasonable for someone who just wants to stay on top of localized&#x2F;topical information to be ahead of the curve.  It would be designed to be extremely minimal and extract relevant information for distraction-free reading&#x2F;viewing.  It would be essential for ads and other malware&#x2F;cruft be removed.  I would also need to not be dependent on propriety&#x2F;walled-garden infrastructure.  So google news and feedly are not the answer etc.<p>Possible features:
- Filtered text news feed
    - Location based
    - Topic based
    - Keyword based
    - Sources based
    - Multiple sources (unbiased?)
- Camera feeds
    - Location based
    - Security
    - Weather
    - Visual interest
- Other feeds
    - Video news
    - Audio&#x2F;Radio news
    - Summarized Google search scrapes<p>I am aware RSS may be useful for this, and I might need to scrape certain websites.  I&#x27;m familiar with Selenium and use Linux&#x2F;GNU, but haven&#x27;t done much web development or programming beyond simple python&#x2F;batch&#x2F;bash scripts.  What tools would you personally use and recommend for something like this?
======
xorzarle
I think what I am referring to might be called a "news aggregator", but with
extra features.

